# Camera in low budget for gifting



## ithehappy (Oct 9, 2014)

Guys I need a camera in very low budget to gift to my cousin brother. Max I can, or rather want to shell out will be something like 9-10k, that's it. I just searched on eBay, and found Ixus 155, Coolpix S6800 and the Panny TZ25. So which one should I pick amongst these? Just judge by IQ and nothing else.

Thanks.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

Go for Panasonic TZ25


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks mate. Just saw some samples, I guess I have weird set of eyes, cause the samples look extremely boring and average! Anyway who cares!


----------



## $hadow (Oct 10, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks mate. Just saw some samples, I guess I have weird set of eyes, cause the samples look extremely boring and average! Anyway who cares!



It's the best your money can buy


----------



## doom2010 (Oct 10, 2014)

How about Canon PowerShot S200 for 8.5k.
Buy Canon PowerShot S200 10.1 MP Point and Shoot Digital Camera (Black) 5x optical zoom, with 4GB Card and Camera Case Online at Low Price in India | Canon Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in

Actually i am also want to buy a cam for a friend. Budget is around 8k.
can u share the link of TZ25?


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Oct 10, 2014)

doom2010 said:


> How about Canon PowerShot S200 for 8.5k.
> Buy Canon PowerShot S200 10.1 MP Point and Shoot Digital Camera (Black) 5x optical zoom, with 4GB Card and Camera Case Online at Low Price in India | Canon Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in
> 
> Actually i am also want to buy a cam for a friend. Budget is around 8k.
> *can u share the link of TZ25?*



Access Denied


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 10, 2014)

doom2010 said:


> How about Canon PowerShot S200 for 8.5k.
> Buy Canon PowerShot S200 10.1 MP Point and Shoot Digital Camera (Black) 5x optical zoom, with 4GB Card and Camera Case Online at Low Price in India | Canon Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in
> 
> Actually i am also want to buy a cam for a friend. Budget is around 8k.
> can u share the link of TZ25?


Nice. S200? It's the S series then? That gotta be good. But I can't find any review of this model.


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2014)

S200 was launched in very few places. Many wouldn't be aware of this model. It's more like a cheapo version of S100.
Sensor from 4yr old S95 and lens is similar to S100 (slightly brighter lens) which is a 3yr old model and add wifi, voila.

Still a decent piece of camera for the price. But you can get newer model like XF1 or other similar large sensor compact for ~11k.


----------



## doom2010 (Oct 17, 2014)

nac said:


> S200 was launched in very few places. Many wouldn't be aware of this model. It's more like a cheapo version of S100.
> Sensor from 4yr old S95 and lens is similar to S100 (slightly brighter lens) which is a 3yr old model and add wifi, voila.
> 
> Still a decent piece of camera for the price. But you can get newer model like XF1 or other similar large sensor compact for ~11k.



I am noob about camera. So is XF1 better than TZ-25?


----------



## nac (Oct 17, 2014)

^ It depends on what matters to you. It's kinda always a compromise. You can't get everything, like... you can't get Pulsar with the mileage of TVS sport at a price of XL super 
Give or take something and you can get a best possible camera in your budget.

With TZ25 you get plenty of zoom but equipped with typical small sensor.
With XF1 you get little bigger sensor (which means you get better quality photographs at higher ISO) and you have fast lens, but here compromise is zoom.

Ask your cousin that you're thinking of gifting him a camera and what kinda camera he would like to have. If he says something similar to TZ25/XF1, buy the one he wants. If he says DSLR, give him the gift money


----------



## doom2010 (Oct 17, 2014)

No its for my friend. Lets see what he wants...BTW thanks...


----------

